# more male or female



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

I was wondering if there were more male or female cats take the time and choose male or female please! :wink:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Since you can only vote once, i wanted to say that I actually have 2 female cats.


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

I voted male....1 have 4

won't let me vote again...I have 1 female also


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Two adult females, two baby females, and two baby males.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

one of each...


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Actually, I have three males and two females. Before that, I had two females and one male; they are all across the Rainbow Bridge now.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

I've always wanted a female (I like girlie-girls, I like girlie-names, I like girlie colors). Unfortunately, both my parents' cats and my new kitty are all male. I've heard the males can be more affectionate (certainly not the case with the parents' two!), so I tell myself that's why.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

a male here, i firmly believe males are mushier [IF altered]


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Two girls here.

Gender was never a factor in my decision to adopt.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

One of each


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

2 males here.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

one of each here as well 
ironically enough, my female cat is the more mushy, loving one (as well as the more active one). my male cat has his moments though, he's a creature of my own heart


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Padunk said:


> Two girls here.
> 
> Gender was never a factor in my decision to adopt.


Same here, Rob 8) 

I have one of each: a male - Frosty and a female - Cheerio


----------



## equestrian (Aug 2, 2004)

2 males.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

So far we have 19 males and 15 females


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Skeeter's a male. I heard that boys are cuddlier and I've had a female before who was hardly cuddly at all, so we gave it a try! I also want a son when we have a baby, so that may have had something to do with it, too.  :wink:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

I voted male because I have 3 males, 1 female. For some reason we just ended up getting more males. Both of my bunnies are males too. Funny, because I usually like female animals better!


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

2 males here.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I have one of each, can't vote either.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I love male cats! They are so mushy and sweet! When I move out... I'm getting a seal point Himmie to play with Halifax. He gets so lonely by himself (Tigger keeps trying to eat him... well.. ok... scratch him... a lot).


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> When I move out... I'm getting a seal point Himmie to play with Halifax.


And a Maine ****, and an American Bobtail, last I heard. Sounds like you're on your way to being a cat collector. You know, a shelter cat could play with Halifax just as well... 

Anyway -- I can't vote because I have one of each.  I've also heard that males are more affectionate, (if they are neutered) but that certainly isn't true all the time. It does depend on the cat, as always. Jazz was a girl and I couldn't have asked for a more affectionate cat. Jack and Mia are about the same.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

One of each. In my case, the male is definately more affectionate - Otis is always cuddling and kissing - sometimes more than I want, if that's possible, although I've noticed Jasmine is starting to climb up on me and ask for attention more and more....


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

One of each here too. 

Kota (girl)=mushy and sweet
Stix (boy)=crabby, but loving when he is about to get dinner.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

One of each!


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Male/Female*

I have 3 male cats and two female cats.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

3 females :?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a male. The male burmese are known to be more affectionate and laid back. The females are suppose to be bossier and more vocal. I'm getting a girl in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## RaveKitty (Aug 4, 2004)

One of each


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

so......has anyone kept track of the score here???? just curious  

katsprat


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

32 males, 27 females


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

4 males, one female


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

2 males and 2 females.


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Spacemonkey :!: 

sprat


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

2 males, 1 female


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

2 male & 2 female


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I have 10 cats, 6 males and 4 females  I don't care about gender either.

Abhay


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Most of my animals are males. Out of just about any species of animal I typically prefer the males. They are often more playfull, and closer to their owners, more willing to have an active relationship with in the house hold. 

This is just from my large experience.


----------



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not sure which way to vote. When I was living with my parents, I had 4 female cats. I suppose they're technically my parents' cats, but I was the reason my parents got those cats and I was the one that raised two of them from 3 weeks old (their mother and litter mates all died).

Now that I live on my own, I ended up with 3 male cats. If I'm counting all 7 as mine, then I suppose it's female. But if I'm only counting the cats I take care of currently, it would be male.

I actually find the females more affectionate but the males to be more playfull. My boys have to be in the right mood to purr and want to get pet. But they're really social - they like everybody who comes through and always want to be in the same room with me and always want to play. It's just that they quit being lap cats once they grew out of kitten hood. The females each have a "sweet spot" that makes them purr as soon as you touch it. One of the females actually purred while she would be on her way toward me. They'll lay in my lap or cuddle against me for hours if I keep petting them. If anything, the females can sometimes get overbearing with their affection because all four of them want to get pet all the time.

The fact that I had 4 females when I was with my parents and 3 males when I lived on my own was completely random. They were all strays that happened to be friendly and lived near me that I took in.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

one male here, i think that males always seem to be less....persnickety lol for lack of a better word, stuck up would work too but it's not true for all cats, because i know some female cats who are the sweetest!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> And a Maine ****, and an American Bobtail, last I heard. Sounds like you're on your way to being a cat collector. You know, a shelter cat could play with Halifax just as well...


Oh yes! I think I will be on my way to doing just that - cat collecting - I just need to make sure I can feed them the best before I do so - also - if I have enough time for each one. I keep checking out petfinder and seeing if there is a kitty that will meet my needs (good with dogs and other cats) I'm sure I'll find one soon - I just need to keep looking. However, if I don't find one - I still have breeder lists that I can go to if needed. Man... it would be so nice to get a cat for $75 and have neautering and all shots rather than fork out $500 and still have more shots and other things.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

2 boys. I have had both males and females growing up, and I always seemed to like males better (even though our female was SUPER affectionate). When my boyfriend and I moved in together 2 years ago, I knew I wanted male cats.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I voted female.

I have 5 females and 3 males.


----------



## Nishi (Jun 28, 2004)

1 female (4 months). Not at all mushy, and quite the huntress. If she thinks it's time to get up, the whole bed becomes her hunting ground. The slightest movement I make ... don't need to finish this, do I?  

Thinking of getting a second kitten. Maybe male, though not sure yet.

Nishi


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I've got one male, and I'm going to get a female soon!
*BC*


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have my four boys - gender was never an option with ours - all but one of them just found their way into our house and have never left.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Is this if we prefer M or F or what we actually have?
I voted F because I have a F . I don't mind if it's one or the other; I've had males and females , not by choice..you know I've never considered the sex in choosing a cat? Just never ocurred to me! But yes, there's a temperament difference, I'll take either as long as it's of the cat persuasion :wink:


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> one of each...


Hi Krista!
both your cats have the same fur colour as mine! Any chance that the ginger one is the male? Polo really looks like him now (8 months old)!!
p/s: they look sooo sweet together, it reminds me of my cats!


----------

